# Corsair Vengeance Heatspreader Entfernen



## MoeJoeReloaded (17. Dezember 2011)

Halo,
Weiss zufällig jemand wie man die Heatspreader entfernen kann? 
Zwischen den Spreader und den Chips ist ja Wärmeleitkleber dran
Soll ich die Rams mit dem Föhn vorwärmen und dann Langsam abziehen 
oder den pc laufen lassen und die Rams auslasten dann Abziehen? 

Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps & Tricks?? 

*EDIT*: Bzw. Weiss einer wie die Heatspreader bei den corsair vengeane sich abmachen lassen? 

LG


----------



## Master Shake (17. Dezember 2011)

Zahnseide. Risiko besteht aber immer.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (17. Dezember 2011)

Wie zahnseide?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2011)

Kannst ja hier mal den Beitrag 23 lesen, wobei etwas erwärmen per Föhn sicherlich nicht schaden würde. Alternative wäre den RAM zu verkaufen und sich die Low Profil Modelle besorgen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Dezember 2011)

Also ich konnte die ganz leicht abziehen. Die Kühler sind ja an den Seiten gesteckt.
Die "Wärmeleitgeschite" sieht aus wie doppelseitige Klebeband, welchen an den Kühlkörpern klebt und nur auf den Rams aufliegt.


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2011)

ich wollte das bei meinen venegance auch mal machen.
hab dann aber in ein paar foren hinweise gefunden das der kleber teilweise so gut ist das die leute die das probiert haben sich die chips von der platine runtergerissen haben.
die meinten da auch das es sich um einen richtigen kleber handeln soll und nicht zum entfernen gedacht ist.

ich würd den auch lieber verkaufen und den lp-ram kaufen.

@scorpio
war das ein dominator oder venegance ram?


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Januar 2012)

Würde den Thread gerne wiederbeleben und erfahren ob jemand schon wirklich Erfahrungen beim entfernen der Kühlkörper bei diesen Ram´s gemacht hat.


----------



## xTc (30. Januar 2012)

Ja, geht ganz einfach. Leicht mit dem Föhn anwärmen und die Heatspreader abziehen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir 2 von 4 Headspreadern schon beim RAM-Einbau abgemurkst. Hab nur draufgedrückt damit der RAM einrastet und zack Kühler in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Januar 2012)

Hmm... wäre wirklich zu überlegen es mal zu versuchen. Habe eben gleich vier von der Jungs, wenn es so wäre.


----------



## Late (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ich darf das nochmals hochholen und fragen was daraus geworden ist?


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (21. Mai 2012)

Neue rams gekauft und alte verkauft.
Ein IT kollege hats versucht und wie gedacht gefailt.
Trotz erwaerem gescheitert


----------



## Late (21. Mai 2012)

Ok Danke für die Info.

Falls ich mal meinen Ram erweitern will brauch ich nämlich auch einen flachen für den linkesten. Leider gibt es die Vengeance Low Profile nicht in 1333, wie eben meine anderen beiden sind 

Mal sehen ob ich dann versuch einen abzubauen oder ob ich dann gleich auf anderen Ram wechsle.


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2012)

das ist egal, du kannst problemlos auch die 1600er mit 1300MHz laufen lassen.
die entsprechenden profile sind auf den rams gespeichert.

hier mein 1600er CL9 Vengeance LP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornscape (22. Mai 2012)

Was auf den RAMs gespeichert wird, ist erst einmal egal, solange man eigene Settings im BIOS/UEFI auswählt. Die im SPD hinterlegten Timings werden nur gebraucht, wenn das Board automatisch Werte auswählen soll.

Ich mag im Übrigen meine Heatspreader auf den Vengeance RAMs. Wenn ich sie nicht hätte haben wollen, hätte ich mir ja gleich andere gekauft.


----------



## Late (22. Mai 2012)

Das heißt ich kann dann einfach zu meinen 2 Vengeance 1333 nochmals 2 Vengeance LP 1600 dazustecken und muss nur im Bios 1333 als Takt für alle einstellen?


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2012)

exakt, es wird das setting der 1333er verwendet.


----------



## Late (22. Mai 2012)

Sry dass ich nochmal nachhaken muss: Automatisch oder muss ich das einstellen? (Ist ein Gigabyte Z68 Board)


----------

